# Chamomile & Lavender Goats Milk Soap



## holly99 (Dec 16, 2009)

Here's a batch I made on Sunday. I love this scent!


----------



## islandbeauty (Dec 16, 2009)

those really look nice, hopefully i can make soap that looks that good.


----------



## tamarajane (Dec 17, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## honor435 (Dec 17, 2009)

nice, i can never make white soap, jealous! did you use eos? i have both of those scents.


----------



## holly99 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks!

Honor, I used an EO blend from WSP. I was somewhat nervous about the chamomile scent because it kind of smelled like weeds OOB but now that it is soaped it does have a clean, fresh scent.


----------



## vivcarm (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice and smooth, love the textured top.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice and creamy looking Holly. Gelled or ungelled?


----------



## holly99 (Dec 18, 2009)

I left his one ungelled.


----------



## ohsoap (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow! None of my goatsmilk look that nice.... I'm suffering from the green bug!


----------



## holly99 (Dec 18, 2009)

You all are so sweet!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 20, 2009)

It s just perfect. 

How you managed to make it so white?


----------



## holly99 (Dec 20, 2009)

I did add a bit of titanium dioxide but mostly just soaped cool and prevented gel.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks Holly ... 

I should try CP too.


----------



## Candybee (Dec 23, 2009)

Very pretty! Looks nice and creamy. I love GM soap and I bet it smells divine.


----------



## TomDillinger (Jan 1, 2010)

that soap looks freakin perfect, wow.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 11, 2010)

Beautiful!!
Absolutely perfect


----------

